# im fuming



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

just went 2 my lfs and guess what a freakin foot long juvie gar 4 sale (35 bucks) wth in a 20 gall i dont know which is worse some idiot buying it and eventually ending up in our lake screwing up the eco system or the dumb ____ selling the flippin thing

drop ur 2 cents


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Which gar is it? A native or non native Theres native gar there I used to catch with a jug line while catfishing. Some of them further south (so Georgia and fla) are several feet long that can be shot with a pistol.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

not sure but we any gar around where i live isnt native.. that's my point exactly.. it drives me crazy just like pacu's being sold at walmart but on a whole 'nother level. the thing is as a general rule most people buying fish at your lfs arent informed or equipped to handle such a behemoth and will be in most cases released in a pond locally when it out grows their 20 gallon tank.. sorry for the rant but it blew my mind to see this. :-?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There are native gars in your range.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Releasing tropical fish into the wild is against the law and punishable with jail time. The major reason is they tend to spread disease. Better to euthanize it or take it to some sort of rescue...


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

> Gars are primarily freshwater fish found only in North America, from Montana to southern Quebec to Costa Rica.


I have never seen Alligator gar north of the southern part of Ga but I wouldnt doubt taht theyd be there. Anywhere theres naturally largemouth bass theres probably a healthy number of gar, especially inthe rivers and larger lakes/impoundments. The alligator gar gets to be about 6 feet long in Florida. *** never caught a 6 footer, but *** caught some that I didnt want to bring inthe boat. If it can take a gallon milk jug under with no problem its a gar.

It does burn me that things like the gar are kept in small aquariums by a probable majority of those that buy them. Pacu, silver dollars, oscars, lots of the central American cichlids, arowana, and a lot of others are routinely kept in tanks that are way too smal for them to grow properly.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i just felt sorry for that gar it couldnt really turn around in the 20 gall, looks like monsterfishrescue.com eventually will get a call.. you know someone is going to buy it because "its pretty" eh.. some people have no sense and why have a fish store if you dont LOVE fish?? oh well thanks for letting me get that off my chest :thumb:


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

You ever see those fish like oscars that have a big ol head and a little body because someone kept them in a ten gallon? I dont think anyone likes seeing fish in a tank thats too small for them. Most people that are familiar with fish wouldnt do it but many times newbs dont know any better or havent seen the consequences of it.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

They have all types of Gar in the lakes out here in Texas. I will once in awhile catch em while Bass Fishin. Sharp @$$ teeth that will leave a GAR SCAR


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My suggestion, the next time you see something you feel shouldn't be sold in a pet store, grab a cart and fill it up with all kinds of supplies.. fill it to the rim, then find a manager or the owner and tell them you're never shopping there again unless they stop selling gars, pacus TSN and RTC. Then leave... Leaving the cart full of stuf you _would_ have bought...

But by all means... don't buy said fish... All you're doing is enabling them to get more...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

and what if they stop lol?........a cartful of goodies can get pricey :wink:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Don' think they're gonna stop right there on the dot...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agreed fish guy.. almost buy that gar and send it to you  also i heard them giving advice "sea chest 2 morganton nc - give em a yahoo review" told a customer that she changes her tank water every 6 weeks!!!!!.. and btw the tanks were the worst i had ever seen them , low on water and just yucky.. poor fish


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Im actually thinking of doing reviews on my website. you kow, kind of like a restraunt critic....


----------

